# To follow-up or not is the question



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

It's been just about a year since I last emailed my soon to be ex wife. The last email I sent her was one I had a friend revise, basically outlining everything that would happen from a legal perspective. It was super non-emotional, as opposed to the two emails prior to that where I was begging for her back and just a mess. I totally went psycho on her. This past year was extremely difficult for me, and in communicating with her I was constantly back and forth. Needless to say, I am sure she is happy that she hasn't heard from me in a while and I don't blame her for ignoring me. 

She clearly stated in writing a year ago she wanted nothing from me and I could keep the house, yet she has not done anything on her end to speed up the process, and my thoughts are that she won't. I want to e-mail her to remind her to sign the land transfer over but am wondering if it's even worth it. She hasn't responded to any of my emails in over a year. She lives in a different province and she has long changed her phone number.

Right before she left she took 18,000 from my line of credit. She's been making the minimum payments but she told me last year she would cash out her pension to pay it off, but that hasn't happened. I stopped the account so she can't take out more money but that account is still in my name. As of right now, I am in a financial bind. I really need to get a loan to to consolidate my debt and kick-start my business, but the banks can't until the divorce is officially finalized. I've been taking care of all the legal things. She has done jack ****. It's been very costly and I will certainly get her to pay half of it (through legal proceedings), but I feel like so much time and money is being wasted. 

Is it worth a quick e-mail as a reminder, perhaps on my lawyers behalf?

Has anyone else dealt with an ex that is totally uncooperative? What did you do? What can you do?


----------



## verifax (Jun 16, 2015)

File for divorce and have her served with papers.

If she continues to ignore you then you'll eventually get a divorce by default.

Yes it really is that easy.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

I've already done all that.

It's already defaulted on me.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It's been just about a year since I last emailed my soon to be ex wife. The last email I sent her was one I had a friend revise, basically outlining everything that would happen from a legal perspective. It was super non-emotional, as opposed to the two emails prior to that where I was begging for her back and just a mess. I totally went psycho on her. This past year was extremely difficult for me, and in communicating with her I was constantly back and forth. Needless to say, I am sure she is happy that she hasn't heard from me in a while and I don't blame her for ignoring me.
> 
> ...


The judge should be able to sign the land contract for her. If he ruled it was yours, she refuses to sign and is unwilling to respond the judge will sign her off on the property.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

If this agreement was made part of the divorce decree then ultimately she can be found in contempt of court so you'll need to contact your lawyer to start that process. Just be forewarned it is a slow, tedious and sometimes ineffective "solution".


----------

